# Mai de/a/en la vida



## TraductoraPobleSec

Amics, bon dia  (tot i que una altra vegada se'ns ha amagat el sol...) 

Ahir la Gemma va obrir aquest fil (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=620416) i em va fer pensar que jo no dic "a la vida", sinó "de la vida". 

En sabeu res?  He fet cerques però no m'hat dut enlloc, tret de Google (font fiable fins a un cert punt), on *a* supera *de*, i de molt. 

Moltes gràcies, com sempre


----------



## brau

Com ja vaig dir a l'altre fil, jo dic "*Mai en la vida*".


----------



## ernest_

Jo sempre he dit "mai de la vida".


----------



## chics

Bon dia. Jo també sempre _mai de la vida_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Serà que els "wordreferenceros" som una raça especial i diem "de", perquè  veig que pel "món" domina "a".


----------



## sempreaprenent

Jo sóc de les de "mai a la vida", i com que em va picar la curiositat, vaig buscar al meu estimat diccionari de traducció la paraula "mai", i alehop!! allí fica:

_Mai de la vida: nunca, en la vida, nunca jamás, jamás de los jamases._

Ah, el diccionari es el típic groc de l'Enciclopedia Catalana.

De totes maneres, també em sona d'haver escoltat més d'una vegada "mai a la vida"... com diu Ampurdan, a partir d'ara ja m'hi fixarè més!!


----------



## Dixie!

Potser és una ximpleria, sobretot perquè no em baso absolutament en res per dir això, però... podria ser que estigui més estés  "mai a la vida"  perquè a l'hora de pronunciar-ho és més fàcil i ràpid de dir que "mai de la vida"? 

Se m'acudeixen altres exemples com per exemple un que sentia molt per TV3: "la mea mare" en lloc de  "la meva mare". És a dir, "menjar-nos" sons per facilitar la parla.


----------



## betulina

Jo també sempre he dit "mai de la vida". He estat fent cerques però no n'he tret res... Totes les formes tenen el seu sentit, però.


----------

